
Delphi on Rails? - bootload
http://mikepence.wordpress.com/2007/03/20/delphi-on-rails/
======
bootload
Added because the tool companies [0] are now catching up. What does this mean
to web2.0 companies? Well it means the playing field is being leveled [1] ,
the market is maturing and the toolset will allow even more competition.

Reference

[0] In this case Borland or Codegear. The spin-off name for the Borland tools
division.

[1] Even more so with the release of Borland for PHP ~
<http://tinyurl.com/39gkcc> and VCL for PHP ~
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/vcl4php/>

